
Show HN: Dark Mode Hacker News Reader That Shows Top Comment - pickpuck
https://hn-pwa-1.firebaseapp.com/
======
pickpuck
Killer features:

* It shows the top comment (It's a bad habit of mine - just reading the comments - so maybe I'll be more likely to click the story instead of the comments)

* Dark mode! Or light mode! Depending on your system settings.

* Easily switch between Top and New stories.

* No JS libraries! (Fast?)

If you’re on an iPhone iOS 13, add it to your home screen. It will open in its
own window, not in Safari, so it will maintain scroll state. It also works as
a Windows 10 app. Haven't tested on Android...

It's just a 24-hour project I wanted to do over break but I will likely keep
it as my main reader, so I might add more features over time.

~~~
sansnomme
Congrats on shipping! If possible, add an option filter out "is Hiring" posts.

